# Light Transfer Paper Stuck To Image...



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok.. just like it says.. i've never really used the light transfer paper.. and I just did and some of it stuck to the image.. just a little around the edges... Should I of heated it longer? Or harder? Any suggestions?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

here is what I have done......place a teflon sheet over the image, reheat as per the instructions for the paper...._*very quickly *_remove the teflon, and peel off the excess paper while its still hot. You may have to do this a couple times to get all the paper off.

This happens to me when I dont peel fast enough. I work in the attic (no heat) so it cools very very fast up there. Papers tend to stick really good.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

hmmm.. well.. I tried re-heating it... didn't work very well.. I've also tried scrapping it off with an x-acto knife... Now, I was thinking, I'm going to give it a wash and see if that takes some of it out... I was just sort of a practice shirt anyway. What temp do you press at Robin and for how long?

I used 350 at about 18 secs.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

375 for 20-25 sec. If its a practice shirt....give it another transfer, and see what happens. (I use transjet II) so my temps may be different from yours.

It might be your paper? Too much moisture in your shirt? Im not really sure....hopefully someone else will have some ideas as to why this is happening.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I had made some shirts recently where the I had cut out the design with an exacto and alot of the edges were thin areas going in different directions so when I pulled up the paper it would tear and come up in pieces. not being able to work quick enough to get it all off it would stick. So I would put a piece of teflon over the image and reheat for about 5 or so seconds and then lift the teflon and go for the pieces until it started to cool and stick again. I kept doing the same process above until it was done. 

For any areas where it left thin pieces of paper I heated as above and took an exacto knife and kind of used the tip to try to lift up an edge of the thin paper and kind of twist it off. If it is hot it should come up with no problm.

After doing this I was obviously frustrated as it took quite bit of time to do this. So the next time I did the same design I took my time peeling and kind of would twist as I pulled the paper off and was able to get about 90% in one shot. Heated once and got the rest. 

Practice makes perfect or in this case 90% perfect.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Great.. that's kind of what I did... I think next time I'm going to press it a little hotter and a little longer...


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe more pressure, not sure as I am fairly new to this but doing what I mentioned above worked for me. I was using TransJet II paper at the time.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

The most important thing is to peel quickly (with most papers anyway - this applies for hot peel). 

When you lift the press open, you need to be ready to peel right away. If using a swing away press, swing it out of the way quickly (though not so quickly that you're slamming it), toss the teflon sheet (if you're using one) to the side (on to something, such as a stool/etc.), and then pull up a corner and start peeling. 

It will be hot, but it's important to get it fast or you'll have problems (as you've experienced) with the transfer sticking to the shirt. It's hard to explain how to peel oddly-shaped designs; I think you mostly get a feel for that with practice. Do be aware of any small areas poking out of the design however - these are going to be the points most likely to rip and tear and often need a little special attention when peeling.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Great advice everyone... thanks so much.. I didn't like the light transfer paper at all at first.. but I think I'm lovin' it now... just did a shirt today for my wife and it turned out awesome... The key, for me, is don't be afraid to get it good and hot, don't be afraid to leave the press on for a good 18 seconds, and peel it _FAST!!!!_ Also, as with the dark paper, I really really like the Neenah paper... don't ask me why but the Neenah dark and light have just been the best papers for me. Anyway.. thanks again!


----------

